# meccanismo di chiusura



## enrico0925

Salve sono un perito tecnico, devo dare delle delucidazioni a un cliente inglese ma non saprei bene come dire, mi potete aiutare????? questa è la frase:

il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti. 

grazie a tutti


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao, benvenuto al forum 
Possiamo aiutarti a rendere meglio quel che vuoi dire, ma non fare la traduzione al posto tuo: dovresti fornire il tuo tentativo di traduzione e identificare la parte che ti dà più problemi.
Per le prossime volte, ricorda di leggere prima attentamente qui:


 Read BEFORE posting - Leggere PRIMA           di postare - Rules, Guidelines & Resources - Regole, Linee           Guida, Risorse
* Come devo scegliere i titoli delle           discussioni?* ("delucidazioni inglesi" non è un titolo conforme alle nostre linee-guida )

Ti aspettiamo,

Moderatrice


----------



## enrico0925

ok scusa ma sono appena registrato.....allora il mio tentativo di traduzione può essere questo: the closing accesories EL 560 ABLOY don't can be supplied for o_nly one piece_, but only amounts considerable, in so far as the cost would be too high.


----------



## stella_maris_74

enrico0925 said:


> *O*k scusa ma sono appena registrato.....allora il mio tentativo di traduzione può essere questo: the closing accessories EL 560 ABLOY don't cannot be supplied for o_nly one piece_, but only for considerable amounts , in so far as because the cost would be too high.



Un paio di correzioni su errori di cui sono certa, intanto, ma senz'altro si può fare anche di meglio... per esempio, non mi convince molto "closing accessories"... di che tipo di meccanismo di chiusura stiamo parlando?
Dacci più informazioni e cercheremo di arrivare insieme a una traduzione più precisa.

PS: ricorda di usare correttamente le maiuscole dove necessario... è un'altra regola del forum


----------



## Tegs

Benvenuto enrico  Cosa esattamente voul dire l'italiano? Che devi comprare questo EL 560 all'ingrosso (=_buy in bulk_), invece di compare solo uno? E' cos'è un meccanismo di chiusura? Senza essere sicura di che cosa sia, direi:

The closing mechanism EL 560 ABLOY cannot be supplied for a single product, but must be _bought in bulk_, which will be extremely expensive (oppure _too expensive _- troppo caro).


----------



## enrico0925

Allora è un accessorio di chiusura per una porta, il significato della frase è: per una sola non può essere prodotto ma per quantità superiori si.

La risposta di Tegs mi convince, ora cercherò di essere più chiaro possibile: quest'accessorio mi è stato richiesto dal cliente inglese da poter applicare su una porta di mia produzione, la mia risposta deve far capire al cliente che quest'accessorio non può essere fornito per un solo prodotto in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti, ma per quantità considerovoli non ci sarebbero problemi.


----------



## Tegs

Ah, capito, allora:

The EL 560 ABLOY closing mechanism must be bought in bulk -  manufacturing them individually is simply too expensive for us. If you would like to make a bulk order (of a minimum of X), we would be happy to supply you. 

Vuol dire più o meno: lo deve comprare in una grande quantità perchè altrimenti è troppo caro per noi. Se voule comprarne molti però (minimo X pezzi) sarebbe un piacere aiutarle


----------



## enrico0925

mi sa che non ci siamo....la frase da tradurre in originale è questa: il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti. 

La mia traduzione: the closing accesories EL 560 ABLOY don't can be supplied for o_nly one piece_, but only amounts considerable, in so far as the cost would be too high.

Può andare?


----------



## Tegs

enrico0925 said:


> mi sa che non ci siamo....la frase da tradurre in originale è questa: il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti.
> 
> La mia traduzione: the closing mechanism EL 560 ABLOY cannot be supplied individually, but must be bought in bulk, since the cost is otherwise too high.
> 
> Può andare? Devi cambiarlo un po', come ho fatto qua



_Closing accessory_ non mi suona bene - non è facile da capire. _Closing mechanism_ si però.

Non si può dire _don't can _in inglese - non è correto da punto di vista grammatica

In questo contesto, meglio usare _buy in bulk _che 'buy in considerable amounts' (non funziona '_amounts considerable_')

_in so far as_ non funziona qua

Spero che ti sia utile


----------



## Holymaloney

enrico0925 said:


> mi sa che non ci siamo....la frase da tradurre in originale è questa: il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti.
> 
> La mia traduzione: the closing accesories EL 560 ABLOY don't can be supplied for o_nly one piece_, but only amounts considerable, in so far as the cost would be too high.
> 
> Può andare?


enrico , non va bene la tua traduzione (stella lo ha già corretto in precedenza )
_il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti. 
_Quello che stai dicendo è che i costi di *produzione *di questo meccanismo sono troppo elevati se ne devi produrre uno solo, ma se ne devi produrre tanti, ci stai dentro?
Spero che sia questo il senso ed ecco la mia proposta:
'...we cannot supply you with only one locking mecchanism [ ] as production costs would be too high. We would be more than happy to satisfy your order for a higher quantity...'
Non so perchè ma oggi non mi scorrono bene .....


----------



## Tegs

Holymaloney said:


> enrico , non va bene la tua traduzione (stella lo ha già corretto in precedenza )
> _il meccanismo di chiusura EL 560 ABLOY non può essere fornito per una solo prodotto, ma solo per quantità considerevoli, in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivamente alti.
> _Quello che stai dicendo è che i costi di *produzione *di questo meccanismo sono troppo elevati se ne devi produrre uno solo, ma se ne devi produrre tanti, ci stai dentro?
> Spero che sia questo il senso ed ecco la mia proposta:
> '...we cannot supply you with only one closing mecchanism [ ] as production costs would be too high. We would be more than happy to satisfy your order for a higher quantity...'
> Non so perchè ma oggi non mi scorrono bene .....



Non credo che 'locking mechanism' sia giusto qua - lock vuol dire chiudere a chiave, e chiusura voul dire semplicemente 'closing' no?


----------



## enrico0925

ok...questa va bene!! Solamente una domanda: in fondo alla frase tradotta "since the cost is otherwise too high" mi confermi che significa: "in quanto il costo sarebbe troppo alto"....è fondamentale usare l'espressione sarebbe troppo alto!


----------



## Tegs

since the cost is otherwise too high = altrimenti, i costi saranno eccessive

altrimenti, nel senso, se ne fai uno solo 

_in quanto_ non funziona qua se lo tradusciamo letteralmente in inglese con un 'in so far as' come avevi messo tu


----------



## london calling

Il _meccanismo di chiusura_ dalle mie parti (delle porte di treni e tram) si chiamano semplicemente _locks, ma locking mechanism _è sicuramente la traduzione migliore (Holy.


----------



## Tegs

london calling said:


> Il _meccanismo di chiusura_ dalle mie parti (delle porte di treni e tram) si chiamano semplicemente _locks, ma locking mechanism _è sicuramente la traduzione migliore (Holy.



Ma non dipende dal contesto?? Per esempio, quella parte della porta che chiude la porte di una stanza in casa sarebbe un closing mechanism invece di un lock/locking mechanism. Anche in un tren, avresti un lock solo sulla porta exteriore (e il gabinetto!)...


----------



## enrico0925

Tegs ok può andare anche: since the cost is otherwise too high = altrimenti, i costi saranno eccessive ma non si potrebbe fare "sarebbero eccessivi"?


----------



## london calling

Tegs said:


> Ma non dipende dal contesto?? Per esempio, quella parte della porta che chiude la porte di una stanza in casa sarebbe un closing mechanism invece di un lock/locking mechanism. Anche in un tren, avresti un lock solo sulla porta exteriore (e il gabinetto!)...


I see what you mean. We need more context, as usual.

Enrico, a che cosa si applicano questi meccanismi di chiusura? Di che si parla, esattamente?


----------



## Tegs

enrico0925 said:


> Tegs ok può andare anche: since the cost is otherwise too high = altrimenti, i costi saranno eccessive ma non si potrebbe fare "sarebbero eccessivi"?



since the cost _would otherwise be _too high va bene anche


----------



## DavideV

Enrico, vorrei cercare di dare una mano ma ho un dubbio, più che altro nella parte in italiano! Ho cercato su internet e EL 560 ABLOY è quella che normalmente viene chiamata *"serratura"*; la ditta in questione produce la serratura completa o solo parti di essa? Se parliamo della serratura nella sua interezza allora la traduzione corretta è "*lock*".

"The *EL 560 ABLOY lock* can't be sold as a singular piece as it would be too expensive."


----------



## enrico0925

allora il meccanismo EL 560 ABLOY è un accessorio di chiusura che può essere applicato a delle porte. Il cliente inglese mi ha chiesto se possibilòe montare questo accessorio (non di mia produzione) sulle una porta realizzata da me. Perciò io gli devo rispondere che quest'accessorio non può essere fornito per una singola porta in quanto i costi sarebbero eccessivi, ma eventualmente solo per quantità notevoli


----------



## enrico0925

Tegs credo che questa possa essere la traduzione definitiva, tutto merito tuo grazie mille: The closing mechanism EL 560 ABLOY cannot be supplied individually, but must be bought in bulk, since the cost _would otherwise be _too high


----------



## Tegs

Ok, da cosa ha detto Davide e Enrico, mi sa che lock sarebbe meglio


----------



## enrico0925

Grazie di cuore a tutti voi!!!!


----------



## Tegs

Figurati


----------



## london calling

DavideV said:


> Enrico, vorrei cercare di dare una mano ma ho un dubbio, più che altro nella parte in italiano! Ho cercato su internet e EL 560 ABLOY è quella che normalmente viene chiamata *"serratura"*; la ditta in questione produce la serratura completa o solo parti di essa? Se parliamo della serratura nella sua interezza allora la traduzione corretta è "*lock*".


Infatti, gli ordini che facciamo ai nostri fornitori esteri sono per le "serrature" delle porte dei nostri rotabili. _Locks/locking mechanisms_.

Il contesto è tutto, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## DavideV

Quello che tu chiami "meccanismo/accessorio di chiusura" non è altro che la *serratura*, che si traduce semplicemente "lock". Confermo la mia traduzione di cui al post #19.

EDIT: Ops, vedo che siete andati avanti mentre scrivevo e facevo ricerche


----------



## enrico0925

Tegs devo tradurre questa: la fornitura di una singola porta comprende in dotazione: la porta, il telaio, gli accessori relativi la maniglia e infine la ferramenta di montaggio della porta.
Penso si scrivere ad esempio così: "The forniture of single door includes: the door, the frame, the related accessories of handle and finally, the mounting hardware ki of the door." Può andare bene? Va bene se continuo a scrivere su questo post?


----------



## Tegs

enrico0925 said:


> Tegs devo tradurre questa: la fornitura di una singola porta comprende in dotazione: la porta, il telaio, gli accessori relativi la maniglia e infine la ferramenta di montaggio della porta.
> Penso si scrivere ad esempio così: "The forniture of single door includes: the door, the frame, the related accessories of handle and finally, the mounting hardware ki of the door." Può andare bene? _Va bene se continuo a scrivere su questo post?_ No, questa e' una nuova traduzione, bisogna aprire un nuovo 'thread'


----------



## Odysseus54

Io lo chiamerei "lock and handle".


----------



## Tegs

Odysseus54 said:


> Io lo chiamerei "lock and handle".



risposte nel nuovo thread...  http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2376392


----------



## Francesco_irlanda

ma se lo cerchi su google in qualche sito inglese specializzato del tuo settore, non ti da nessun consiglio? di solito io faccio cosi quando ho qualche oggetto da tradurre sapendo che la traduzione non sempre rispecchia il termine utilizzato nella lingua inglese


----------

